# Officially Hooked!



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay, I am officially hooked...thanks to vc1111 for enough suggestions to jump start me into the first attempt at building cranks...I got a few more tips from rjbass and have read every post in this forum...now it will boil down to making time to do some more. Here are a few photos of my first pass at this...first at epoxying, first at painting with an airbrush, first etc...first...but not my last! Thanks to all who inspired me to start a new hobby!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice job fugarwi7! I really like that color scheme and the sparkle.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice! I am hooked as well. I look forward to seeing more. What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job on the first one. By Spring you ought to have a box full.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks guys...I hope to have a few more by spring...maybe a small box full!  I used Createx Acrylic...the flash under the paint is a tinsel flash sealed in epoxy, then painted the highlights, pink, purple, pearl white and flo yellow mist across the back. I had no idea what I was doing, just messed around with it until I thought it looked like something a walleye might want.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

You really took it all on in one lure here, great result, great colors. pete


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Is this more cost effective, or just a hobby?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

joerugz said:


> Is this more cost effective, or just a hobby?


They do it for the love of doing it.
It's like asking a Deer hunter is it cost effective?
One day I passed a Camo colored late model pickup, with a 4 wheel ATV and tree stand in the back... care to guess the per pound cost on that venison?  

Nice job fugarwi7.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh! I can understand a hobby and the priceless cost of doing something you enjoy. But every once in awhile you come across a hobby that saves you tons of money. For instance, if your hobby was proccessing deer. You would save a bunch of money or even make a ton of money doing it for some one else.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent job fugarwi7 on your first. I'm glad to hear it won't be your last. Welcome to the brotherhood. LOL

Cost effective? I doubt it. But now that I've started, it seems like more than a hobby also. It's an inner drive to build that bait your target fish (walleye in my case) can't resist. My first bait caught a walleye, the wood got wet and split the epoxy coat, and now is not much good for anything more than to remind me of my meager beginnings. But it caught my target fish and that is a thrill you can't explain to anyone who hasn't experienced catching a fish on their own creation.

As a deer hunter who also processes my own meat... the self processing might be cost effective. In the long run, the hunting might be too if you don't go hog wild. But as with fishing, doesn't matter if it is or isn't, I love this great outdoors of ours, and it just means being able to spend more time out there doing the things I love. 

Keep up the good work guys. Hope to see more new baits soon.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Great job on your first....you are definitely hooked now. Have fun.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is an outstanding example, Fugawari. Your time spent working on the blending of colors and fades was well spent. You're well on your way!

Looks like you're going to be able to completely control the colors you present to the walleye this year and that should be an great new element to add to the arsenal you present on your local lakes.

The question of cost is an interesting one. If you consider anything that people do for pleasure and put a cost-per-hour" on it, lure building really stacks up well. Bowling, for instance, isn't cheap if you do it regularly like some people do with leagues and so on. You get the idea. The time I spend at my bench or on the lathe or sander is relaxing. The time in the paint shop is always enjoyable. When the process is complete, I then get to go fishing with a whole new experimental mission in mind too! What's not to like? 

The nice thing about building is that you can just dabble in it, or you can dive in. You have a choice. I'm always impressed by some of the baits I see from guys who use just a few basic tools and cans of spray paint. These guys do an awful lot with very little and that itself is a whole new level in my book at least.

Keep it going, Brian. If you're having fun, you're doing it right.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Great job! That one is coming with me for a night bite trip! Man is it going to be a great winter with you guys!!!!!!!! This will be the first of many hundreds! LOL


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Vince, life is too short not to enjoy as much as you can. Since entering this new realm of the fishing world, going after those 'eyes has a whole new meaning. I'm hoping some day to meet all you guys just for a casual sit down BS session. I was invited to that seminar a while back, but I'm so new at it I don't know that I can add any more than you guys can. Besides, my work schedule is such short notice, I'd hate to say "yes", and then not be able to make it. However, for the record, I'd love to attend.

Tigger, I don't know how old you are, and I don't consider myself "old" yet (well, sometimes), I don't think I have hundreds of winters left. Though I'm sure this one, my first winter with you guys, will be most memorable for many years to come. 

Though not a fly or spoon (other than trolling) fisherman, I'm glad to see all kinds of handmade tackle showing up on this forum. Though I know nothing about them, I admire and support you in your venture. Until recently getting into the stickbaits, my experience has been in lead and soft plastics. I'm glad to see all aspects of baits joining in here. I read all your posts, whether I have anything to add or not.

Gentlemen (and any lady tackle builders who wish to join us)... here's to a good winter. (clink)

I love the smell of fresh sawdust in the morning. LOL

A little early, but, Merry Christmas all.

Brian


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Fugarwi7 - I hope you realise - Officially Hooked - does not mean barbless hooks. Just try and get off. pete


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

hazmail said:


> Fugarwi7 - I hope you realise - Officially Hooked - does not mean barbless hooks. Just try and get off. pete


Should I change it to: "barbed for life?"  !%


----------

